# Ryanair. Frustrating website security feature. Re-enter security code every few mins.



## WaterWater

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/improved-site-security-protects-consumers

Has anyone else found this new security feature a pain in the proverbial?  I was scrolling backwards and forwards to find prices for different dates on the same routes and I had to keep entering the security code every couple of minutes. I jus gave up in the end.


----------



## thewatcher

A total pain, you would have to wonder what is going on in ryanair. Daily emails telling me about their cheap fares that I wouldn't even consider cheap anymore, customer service that stinks as someone said to me you actually approach the gate in fear that you will not be let on the plane for some reason, and now they make the website as annoying as possible for whatever reason,  big fail.

Edit , I should have known, looking at the link this is about ryanair stopping websites letting people know where the ryanair cheap flights are, the few left anyway. With all their high paid smart arses you think they see that, they are heading for the skip, won't happen overnight but it's a slippery slope.


----------



## Shawady

Yep, it put me off searching their website recently.
It should be fun on friday when the draw for Euro 2012 is complete and thousands of fans will be looking at the best way to get there.


----------



## onq

Maybe someone found a way to hack their website - usually new security measures don't just "happen".


----------



## Boyd

Its to prevent other sites screenscraping their fares. Now you have to prove you are a human interacting with the website by entering the RECAPTCHA code. Its fairly common on websites e.g. Ticketmaster so I dont know what the big deal is.


----------



## T McGibney

username123 said:


> Its to prevent other sites screenscraping their fares. Now you have to prove you are a human interacting with the website by entering the RECAPTCHA code. Its fairly common on websites e.g. Ticketmaster so I dont know what the big deal is.



But buying a concert ticket doesnt compare to buying an airline ticket. Concert goers don't have to factor in endless combinations of dates, arrival & departure times and venues when booking tickets.


----------



## Slim

Sent in an online complaint and got this back within an hour or so:

"Dear Customer, 

Thank you for contacting Ryanair. 

It was with great regret that we learnt of your dissatisfaction with the security checks on the Ryanair website during booking, however, we can ensure you that these measures are applied for the safety of our passengers and to prevent other sites screenscraping our fares. 

We have however, forwarded your comments to the relevant department for their consideration. 

Yours sincerely, 
The Customer Service Team"

 

 Oh well that's alright then


----------



## Complainer

username123 said:


> Its to prevent other sites screenscraping their fares. Now you have to prove you are a human interacting with the website by entering the RECAPTCHA code. Its fairly common on websites e.g. Ticketmaster so I dont know what the big deal is.



How long will it take for the screenscraping guys to work around the Recaptcha? Or to pay slave labour in India or China to enter the Recaptcha codes manually?

Bad idea, Michael - bad idea.


----------



## T McGibney

Complainer said:


> Bad idea, Michael - bad idea.


+1

Ryanair are forgetting that the likes of skyscanner.net are an asset to them. The day is long gone when customers would log on and blindly book 'cheap' flights without checking alternatives.


----------



## thewatcher

So what if sites are screenscraping the ryanair site, you still have to go on ryanair to book the flights. Is ryanair trying to hide the fact that they have very few cheap flights anymore ? Unless you want to fly to the UK. As others have said, big mistake by ryanair many of my holidays are based first of all on the price of the flights, then location, then accomodation. The casual traveler is not going to spend an age trying to compare ryanair flights, times etc.


----------



## Bronco Lane

I had to put in a security code about 6 times over a 5 minute period recently. Did my head in. The thing is that in the end I found that the flights were cheaper with Aer Lingus. The Ryanair website has gone from being interesting to boring. I couldn't be bothered to browse anymore so there will be no more impulse buys.


----------



## Tintagel

Really annoying. Even when you are only browsing you have to click on Terms and Conditions and now this. With little difference in price between Ryanair and Aer Lingus I'm afraid that Ryanair can keep their awful customer service. I don't need the stress associated with doing business with them.


----------



## rekhib

@Complainer - I think it will take a very long time for that to happen in fairness. Captchas are a fairly well proven methodology for stoping automated requests. 

@thewatcher - I think some websites were scraping the prices and then selling the flights on their own sites so in that instance, the customer would never actually visit the Ryanair site.

Most websites when implementing a captcha would normally associate you passing the test with your current session so that you only have to do it once per visit to the website. If you have your cookies disabled though, you'll have to keep on passing the captcha, which would be very frustrating for users.

One interesting side effect of this is that Aer Lingus will no longer be able to scrape Ryanair's site to determine what prices they're charging for particular routes. I'm not sure that Aer Lingus do this but I know it's common practice in the airline/car rental industry.


----------



## Complainer

rekhib said:


> Captchas are a fairly well proven methodology for stoping automated requests.



They are a well proven methodology for stopping automated requests AND lots of real human users too. They've thrown the baby out with the bathwater. There are lots of other options for stopping automated requests.


----------



## Shawady

thewatcher said:


> As others have said, big mistake by ryanair many of my holidays are based first of all on the price of the flights, then location, then accomodation.


 
+1. That is what we have done in recent years. Our children our young so once we have a decent hotel close to the beach we don't mind where we go.
I usually just check most popular destinations and wherever the cheapest flights are, we book them.
This new system makes it more cumbersome to do that.


----------



## TrundleAlong

I travelled with Ryanair when they were the cheapest. I put up with a lot of angst when travelling with them. They are no longer the cheapest, in fact it is cheaper to book Aer Lingus to France next spring with Aer Lingus than Ryanair. If they think that putting this new security feature in place is for my benefit they are mistaken. I have been looking for an excuse not to travel with them anymore for a long time. Now that prices are broadly similar with other airlines is as good a time as any to bid them farewell. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Stronge

I am ready to go bonkers with the site.  I have been trying to book flights for May and June next year. Two people going out on different dates and I am moving back and forward between weeks everytime I move to the next week, I have to put in more security numbers.  It is just so much hassel I am getting confused in my prices, dates and times from the previous week when I eventually get into the next week! I also find the dates section at the start very slow or it could of course be that I am a very impatient person!


----------



## wirelessdude

One way that could have been implemented is to have a login system. That way you could save your credit card details as well. For those that login the security thing wouldn't have to be filled in.


----------



## minion

I found this out last night.  Its terrible.
I just use skyscanner.  I noticed Ryanair wasnt on it and went to their site to have a look at flights for different dates only to be driven insane by this captcha thing they have now.
From now on im just using skyscanner.  If Ryanair dont want to be on it then tough on them.


----------



## minion

Stronge said:


> I am ready to go bonkers with the site.  I have been trying to book flights for May and June next year. Two people going out on different dates and I am moving back and forward between weeks everytime I move to the next week, I have to put in more security numbers.  It is just so much hassel I am getting confused in my prices, dates and times from the previous week when I eventually get into the next week! I also find the dates section at the start very slow or it could of course be that I am a very impatient person!



Use skyscanner.ie
When you select the date choose the "whole month" option.  Ryanair wont be on it anymore, but its just easier than going to each site.


----------



## SoylentGreen

I could tolerate putting in the security code once but not every time I scroll forward and backward to check dates. I am trying to match up times and dates and prices with apartment availability on Holiday Rentals in various locations. And what's with this €14.99 sale price that has been around for months.......boring!


----------



## Black Sheep

I have been traveling with Ryanair for many years without any problems but this security stuff has put me completely off. I've been trying to book a trip to France for next spring but have given up on it. I actually thought there was a problem with my computer after I had put in the codes 6 times.
I'm gone to Aer Lingus and their prices are better


----------



## Laramie

There must be a fault with this new set up. Why we have to keep inputting a code every few minutes is beyond me and it's not as if it is a short code, it's a double sized one.


----------



## Firefly

I think Ryanair have done wonderful things in how they have opened up air travel to the masses. Having said that, I haven't flown with them for years because they IMO treat customers like cattle. There are so many hidden charges and restrictions and worries that (a) the flight will be cancelled or (b) that the ID I have or printed off checkin receipt etc will be refused at the gate, I just don't bother. I've never used skyscanner.ie until I saw it recommend above. I've given it a go and it's very good...the best thing I like about it is that Ryanair is not listed!! Thanks for the cheap fares others are offerring Ryanair


----------



## Slim

Firefly said:


> I think Ryanair have done wonderful things in how they have opened up air travel to the masses. Having said that, I haven't flown with them for years because they IMO treat customers like cattle. There are so many hidden charges and restrictions and worries that (a) the flight will be cancelled or (b) that the ID I have or printed off checkin receipt etc will be refused at the gate, I just don't bother. I've never used skyscanner.ie until I saw it recommend above. I've given it a go and it's very good...the best thing I like about it is that Ryanair is not listed!! Thanks for the cheap fares others are offerring Ryanair


 
I just checked Skyscanner.ie. Ryanair features very prominently on it and when you choose 'book now' it transfers you to Ryanair's website. The price quoted is estimated and a good bit away from the actual price but all in all it's only good busniess for Ryanair.


----------



## Firefly

Slim said:


> I just checked Skyscanner.ie. Ryanair features very prominently on it and when you choose 'book now' it transfers you to Ryanair's website. The price quoted is estimated and a good bit away from the actual price but all in all it's only good busniess for Ryanair.



Ahh..I didn't realise that...Ryanair mustn't fly to near (in Ryanair's case the same country) as to where I was looking for!


----------



## Slim

Firefly said:


> Ahh..I didn't realise that...Ryanair mustn't fly to near (in Ryanair's case the same country) as to where I was looking for!


 
Ha! True Dat!


----------



## Stronge

I have just been on the site again and in the space of 3 minutes I had to input 6 codes, I just gave up again!


----------



## bullworth

Stronge said:


> I have just been on the site again and in the space of 3 minutes I had to input 6 codes, I just gave up again!



same here. I hate this new feature. Like others I need very very little excuse to fly with a competitor.


----------



## margaret1

I agree, I have gone in a few times to look for flights Jan/Feb 2012 and I give up each time after inputting a number of security codes.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

I have input the security codes at least six times this morning. After I did it the last time I was told that the Booking system is temporarily unavailable. Grrrr! I am wondering if Ryanair is trying to stop people browsing and cookieising them so that they will end up purchasing the more expensive flights out of frustration?


----------



## SoylentGreen

Is it my imagination or is the security thing getting worse. I can't seem to carry out any type of search without having to input a new secure code over and over.


----------



## Grizzly

Soon you will have to tick a box to show that you are over 18 before entering the site. With the new sadomasochistic security features, high prices, charges and scantily clad women presented to you, you might even be directed to ryanair.xxx Credit cards at the ready....boys.


----------



## Slim

I have emailed Ryanair Customer Service twice on this issue, including a link to this discussion. They would do well to pay heed but as I anticipate no use for Ryanair in 2012 for me, I won't be bothering with them for some time. I booked flights with Aer Lingus to Italy for May 2012 much cheaper than Ryanair's offerings. Slim


----------



## Wipetheslate

I'm sure when someone gets around to looking  at the websites stats / how many visits converted  to sales etc. in comparison to previous settings  and the  analytics of time spent on the site per visit etc etc  they will realize the damage they are doing to their business.


----------



## mcaul

username123 said:


> Its to prevent other sites screenscraping their fares. Now you have to prove you are a human interacting with the website by entering the RECAPTCHA code. Its fairly common on websites e.g. Ticketmaster so I dont know what the big deal is.


 
But other sites only require you to enter ONCE per visit. Ryanair seems to ask you to re-confirm every 30 seconds or so.

Pain in ass - and I ended up booking with Aer Lingus as I was happy with their rice and couldn't be bothered wasting time re-entering and re-entering almost unreadable captchas.


----------



## mcaul

Firefly said:


> I think Ryanair have done wonderful things in how they have opened up air travel to the masses.


 
Southwest in USA were first, ryanair just did it for Ireland, but a whole host of no-frills carriers were going to come on stream anyway. Don't give them more credit than they deserve. They probably got Ireland in about 2 years before we would have had the model from others.


----------



## Stronge

Have just booked some flights with Aer Lingus as I just could not be bothered re-entering the code again and again , I even found them difficult to read and had to put it in twice or three times at one go so eventually I just gave up and booked with Aer Lingus!


----------



## Bronco Lane

Wipetheslate said:


> I'm sure when someone gets around to looking at the websites stats / how many visits converted to sales etc. in comparison to previous settings and the analytics of time spent on the site per visit etc etc they will realize the damage they are doing to their business.


 Lots of people browse Ryanair to see what deals are available. In my case I often do not have an idea where I actually want to go on holiday so I browse through Ryanair to get ideas. This is then narrowed down to a few places. I then go off and research hotels and apartments and I eventually end up with a hobbled together DIY job. I have had great fun doing this in the past and ended up with some unexpectedly great holidays. For the past few weeks I have been trying to do the same but I have ended up just logging off the Ryanair website in total frustration. Has any of the muppets in Ryanair even tried using their own site to price a holiday?  We are not all screenscrapers out here you know!


----------



## twofor1

Aer Lingus has said the number of passengers it carried in November rose by 8.8%.

Possibly these codes on the Ryanair site are the reason.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/1207/aerlingus-business.html


----------



## IsleOfMan

I don't understand this. I logged on to their website. I couldn't read the first few codes but eventually found one that I could use. I keyed in my outward dates and checked the next week just to see if the prices were different. I then keyed in my return dates and I was immediately thrown back to the security code screen. Not only that but the pop up screen said that I need to accept the terms and conditions (again) which I already had at the beginning of the process. When I tried to do this I was then thrown back to the original screen to start the process all over again. Why should I have to start all over again. To be honest I just gave up.


----------



## Wipetheslate

Bronco Lane said:


> Lots of people browse Ryanair to see what deals are available. In my case I often do not have an idea where I actually want to go on holiday so I browse through Ryanair to get ideas. This is then narrowed down to a few places. I then go off and research hotels and apartments and I eventually end up with a hobbled together DIY job. I have had great fun doing this in the past and ended up with some unexpectedly great holidays. For the past few weeks I have been trying to do the same but I have ended up just logging off the Ryanair website in total frustration. Has any of the muppets in Ryanair even tried using their own site to price a holiday? We are not all screenscrapers out here you know!


 
I am exactly the same as yourself ,like alot of people I presume ,what I am saying is that when they get their website performance statistics they will /should cop on just how much business they are loosing. I am very very surprised the "Ryanair machine" has not addressed this yet , they usually scour the media for any discussion related to them . Surely their not all on holidays.


----------



## so-crates

Has anyone tried using the Trip Finder facility on Aer Lingus? Really handy if you are more interested in a type of holiday rather than a place. Obviously will only give you Aer Lingus bookable flights but it does make the whole browsing business considerably easier if you are not too picky about destination and want to compare a few.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Very frustrating. I am flexible in my dates of travel. I am trying to choose between certain dates within a month. I keep getting bumped back to input a security code after about every 6 moves or I am bumped back to "system error" and I have to start all over again. Ryanair I just want to give you some business I am not trying to do anything else.


----------



## CharlieR

I am sick of it, prices are over double they were last year and 4 times what they were 2 years ago. 

Their changes to prepaid master cards and their cash passport where the british get free reloads and we pay 3euro per load and problems with website have forced me to go from weekly with ryanair to fortnightly with aer lingus.


----------



## Odea

I check prices to a number of destinations daily, both on Ryanair and Aer Lingus as I am flexible in my travel arrangements. I really find the Ryanair website very frustrating. I have been locked out of the Ryanair website more than once if I tend to scroll back and forth excessively. Note to Ryanair.  I am simply trying to put together a package matching up flights, flight times and hotel prices. I am not trying to cheat you in any way!


----------



## Gervan

Odea, if Ryanair were listening they would have taken away the capcha by now. Unless their plan is to deter travellers from using their services?


----------



## Grizzly

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/dubl...t-from-2009-due-to-high-costs-and-tourist-tax

Well here they are trying to blame everyone but themselves for their fall off in traffic. Maybe these guys just don't see it, Gervan?


----------



## SoylentGreen

Gervan said:


> Odea, if Ryanair were listening they would have taken away the capcha by now. Unless their plan is to deter travellers from using their services?


 
Looks like it is gone today. Then again there appears to have been a restructuring of their flight prices overnight. Odd amounts. Unfortunately the prices have gone upwards. If the Catchpa is gone it would be great.


----------



## Nutso

I've just tried to look at flights and the captcha is still there.  I'm flying from an airport that doesn't have many options apart from Ryanair so I'm stuck with them :-(


----------



## Bronco Lane

Doing my head in!  Hate it.


----------



## ajapale

I think RyanAir do this on purpose to frustrate "fare tarts".


----------



## bullworth

ajapale said:


> I think RyanAir do this on purpose to frustrate "fare tarts".



I think it doesn't matter whether  a customer decided on ryanair or decided on another company in advance as this captcha will change your mind against ryanair as once you get that captcha on your screen you will think to hell with this maybe if I look at the Aer Lingus site instead then I can get this form filled in faster  and then go back to packing and dreaming about my trip. Anyway nobody ever chooses Ryanair out of loyalty as they have the worst reputation for how they treat the customer. I think this captcha  nonsense is one of those things which is the final straw. I have booked a few flights now where I dont care what the price is so long as its not ryanair and this captcha.


----------



## ajapale

Its more than just the captcha its being bumped back to the start and having to start over I think.


----------



## bullworth

cashier said:


> Honestly you are going a bit too far, the captcha takes a few seconds to type in, I really think people are making mountains out of molehills here.



It takes a lot longer and completely destroys the website. They may as well go back to mail order or travel agents as the point of ease of use and convenience of the internet has been self- sabotaged. As far as I'm concerned, Ryanair is no longer a company which is truly ''online'' and I will look elsewhere.


----------



## x4winnie

yes, i think ryanair site had a fault or was corrupt at the weekend, because I made several attempts to book flights and like the other posters here found it very frustrating, had to give up. However today I tried and got sorted first time, in a few minutes. Definitely something was wrong at the weekend. I think it often happens. Its annoying but if you want to fly to a particular airport/area and Ryanair are the only airline going to it, no choice but to keep trying.


----------



## ajapale

Ryanair frustrating & annoying captcha finally gone! 16-5-2012

Thanks cashier and its a pleasure to close this frustrating chapter in Ryanair's ongoing story.


----------

